# Noob mistake today, crashed



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

Cranking into an intersection, I was at a stop sign and cross traffic does not stop; cranked hard,thought I was clipped in an nope. My left foot did not snap in, got about 3 hard rotations while standing up and foot came off the pedal and on the ground, instant OTB with my right foot still clipped. 

Dam that hurt, a little bit of road rash, my apparal is intact only damage is the rubber on my hoods and bar tape. 

Guess thats at something you will only do once. Now to retake the bars , get my hood straight again (knocked the adjustment off) and find new rubber for my right hood. 

just glad traffic was a good distance away when it happened.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sounds like you are OK, that's great! I upgraded to Look Keo Blade CF pedals and they are fantastic. I mention it because they have a very satisfying and reassuring SNAP when you clip in. I can do "no look" clipping in regularly now. I've had this happen, not to the same crashing extent as you had here, and I upgraded with a new bike that had another brand of pedal that didn't fit my cleat... So it was almost coincidental... But it's the best upgrade going!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lesson learned. You're ok and that's what matters. 

Fix your bike and go ride. :wink5:


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

and turn off auto-correct.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

you realize that only happens when people can see you, you never do that when there is no one around.


----------



## rjnear (Aug 21, 2013)

I typically do this once a year, first thing I do once I know I am OK is look around and see if anyone saw me.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

What kind of pedals are these, that you can do three hard turns standing and not fall off til the fourth? And had you stopped and clipped out, and then failed when clipping back in?


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

House on the corner at the intersection had about 8 young teens playing in the front yard, they all saw it happen. Didn't laugh, they actually started out to the road to make sure I was ok. 

105 pedals, I only unclip the left side at intersections. Must have been off just a hair. 

Huge bruise on on my leg, road rash on elbow, both wrists very sore and rt shoulder has a nice knot. 

Will work on on the bike tonight. Hopefully take a ride tomorrow after work.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

Terrasmak said:


> House on the corner at the intersection had about 8 young teens playing in the front yard, they all saw it happen. Didn't laugh, they actually started out to the road to make sure I was ok.
> 
> 105 pedals, I only unclip the left side at intersections. Must have been off just a hair.
> 
> ...


I had this happen about a month ago but I was moving fast when I did it. I looked down to clip in after missing three times. I never saw the curb coming. Luckily I landed in the grass. I was proud that I did the tuck and roll and had the presence not to stick out my hand to brace myself. My shin still hurts like heck. I wish that I could say that it won't happen again but it will. I love the pedals, which are the same as yours. It is the only style I have ever used. I may look at other styles soon as they are a little tempermental or perhaps I just struggle with them.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Make sure you clip in before you crank. Don't understand why yoiu were pushing so hard before getting everything in position. 

When I take off 1/2 the time I just put my heel on the pedal till I get across the street, then clip in after I'm rolling.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I took my mind off the road for a moment almost four weeks ago. Look what happened afterwards:



















You don't have to be a beginner, alas.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

kbwh said:


> I took my mind off the road for a moment almost four weeks ago. Look what happened afterwards:
> 
> You don't have to be a beginner, alas.


Ow, ow ,ow ....

One thing about cycling - bad things can happen amazingly quickly.


----------



## krb20002 (May 15, 2015)

I broke my arm a few weeks back, just had a brain fart and didn't unclip fast enough lost my balance and fell, catching myself with my hands. Ended up breaking my right arm near my elbow. I'm still able to ride though.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

kbwh said:


> I took my mind off the road for a moment almost four weeks ago. Look what happened afterwards:
> 
> You don't have to be a beginner, alas.





krb20002 said:


> I broke my arm a few weeks back, just had a brain fart and didn't unclip fast enough lost my balance and fell, catching myself with my hands. Ended up breaking my right arm near my elbow. I'm still able to ride though.


Recovery mojo for you two!


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

krb20002 said:


> I broke my arm a few weeks back, just had a brain fart and didn't unclip fast enough lost my balance and fell, catching myself with my hands. Ended up breaking my right arm near my elbow. I'm still able to ride though.
> 
> View attachment 306080


That really does stink. It is difficult to not stick out the arm to brace your self but it is really important. These things happen fast and unfortunately they are going to happen. I always tell people when to pay attention to what you are doing and what is in front of you. If you miss your pedal, don't look down. Watch what is occuring in the intersection and be cautious. I wish that I had followed my own advice because that is exactly how my last accident occured. Watching the pedal instead of the road.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I was starting from a light, clipped in, started to crank standing up (I was movin'). I got halfway through a large intersection and then in the blink of an eye.... I found myself straddling my top tube, head between bars doing a pushup with my arms trying to hold myself up, both feet are unclipped full extended and I am skating to a stop on my cleats. Of course all traffic stops, I come to a stop, dismount and shame walk myself over to the curb. 

The body of the Look KEO just worked itself off the spindle (there's a plastic washer which cracked), the pedal wedged itself between the pavement and my right toe, and scuffed a perfect semi circle almost straight through the shoe as I coasted to a stop. 

Sh1t happens, but I always listen for the confirmatory click after I push off. Now that I have Keo Blade II's which don't "reset" or always hang in one direction, I always have to look down, guide the pedal around with my shoe and click. Yesterday I did 30 miles through Manhattan, that's a lot of stop lights! I try not to run them because a lot of people I know got ticketed recently (somewhere around a hundred dollars). Manhattan, where average speeds go to die.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

For what it's worth, all my pedal entry/exit issues went away years ago when I switched to Speedplay's.


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

duriel said:


> Make sure you clip in before you crank. Don't understand why yoiu were pushing so hard before getting everything in position.
> 
> When I take off 1/2 the time I just put my heel on the pedal till I get across the street, then clip in after I'm rolling.


Cross traffic had no stop sign and there was a break in traffic. I would say that's a good reason, I could have just sat around waiting for a bigger break to mosey on thru.


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

FWIW, that is a bit of a noob mistake. I'm glad you're okay and all, but definitely a noob mistake.

My current pedals (Time Expresso 12) have that similar satisfying clip that was mentioned about the Looks. If I haven't clipped, I don't hop out of the saddle. Also, an out of the saddle start from an intersection can be tricky anyway. It's that point where your balance hasn't quite settled in from momentum yet and it's easy to topple (or at least easier than when you're already at speed).

If you downshift appropriately at a stop sign, you should have no reason to ever have to hammer it out of the saddle from a stop sign. It just invites trouble. If you have to hammer it, you're not leaving enough room for the cars that are headed your way in an attempt to murder you.

Again - very glad you're okay!


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

If the cross traffic has no stop sign, it would be a good idea to just wait. 

Alternatively, stay about 10' from the intersection, and then you can roll through all hooked up if there is a break. 

If you got to go out of the gate, put your heal on the pedal, I stand that way all the time. You can't hit 100%, but if you have to do that, you're not going to be roll'in too much longer, get some good insurance for the wife & kids.


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

Still sore , but ready to ride. Hope to get away over the weekend. This time no stupid mistakes. 

Normally ly I get clipped in pletty quick, but this time ........... Stupid.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Corenfa said:


> FWIW, that is a bit of a noob mistake. I'm glad you're okay and all, but definitely a noob mistake.
> 
> My current pedals (Time Expresso 12) have that similar satisfying clip that was mentioned about the Looks. If I haven't clipped, I don't hop out of the saddle. Also, an out of the saddle start from an intersection can be tricky anyway. It's that point where your balance hasn't quite settled in from momentum yet and it's easy to topple (or at least easier than when you're already at speed).
> 
> ...


Generally, very good advice. However, this choice


> If you downshift appropriately at a stop sign, you should have no reason to ever have to hammer it out of the saddle from a stop sign.


is unavailable on my fixed-gear commutes. On FG, I'm out of the saddle for any acceleration from a stop or low speed. I don't think standing by itself creates any special problems, as long as you make sure you're attached. I rarely have a problem with clipping in, in any event, even though I'm not a good trackstander.

Even when I don't "have to hammer it," I like to, because it's fun ;-)


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Enjoy it while you can, OP. "noob mistakes" like that tend to be clip in/out related and happen shortly after or before a stop at slow speeds. "experienced mistakes" tend to happen at high speed and often involve multiple riders. So you got that to strive for


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Enjoy it while you can, OP. "noob mistakes" like that tend to be clip in/out related and happen shortly after or before a stop at slow speeds. "experienced mistakes" tend to happen at high speed and often involve multiple riders. So you got that to strive for


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Jay Strongbow again.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

kbwh said:


> I took my mind off the road for a moment almost four weeks ago. Look what happened afterwards:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fark--that looks bad.

Any time they have to use pins--not good

Heal fast


----------



## Upnorth (Jul 4, 2013)

May I suggest you remain seated until you know clipped in for sure. Unless you are in a race there is no need to stand.


----------

